

Tell HN: Avoid double posting to HN by searching before posting - gosuri

I sometimes make the mistake of double posting an article usually having similar content but from a different urls.<p>Now I use http://searchyc.com/ to search before I post and would recommend you too.<p>Thanks to chengmi and alaskamiller for creating this awesome tool.
======
eru
Actually, double posting isn't too bad. It may give articles another shot at
making it to the front page.

~~~
RDDavies
The value, IMO, of this site is in the comments. Posting an article twice
creates a dichotomy of comments.

~~~
eru
Yes. Though if a submission hasn't gotten any discussion in the first place,
than a re-submission can be fruitful.

Perhaps there should be a way to merge discussions?

